# 15C



## MarkF (9 Oct 2013)

This is the temperature at which Cycling Active magazine says that a cyclist should be using leg/knee warmers to protect muscles. This came as a shock because to me, 15c means it's pretty damn warm, I might consider wearing leg warmers (if I had some) if it's heading towards zero. 15c and you need protection? It can't be right...........can it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Oct 2013)

Well it's apparently currently 15 degrees outside in cloudy Kent and i would NOT be putting my leg warmers on thats for certain.


----------



## Bryony (9 Oct 2013)

When I saw that I thought that was a bit warm to be putting leg warmers on! It's 10 degrees here in Ramsgate and it doesn't feel cold enough for leg warmers.


----------



## Biker Joe (9 Oct 2013)

15 degs is fine for me unless the wind starts blowing then the wind chill factor takes effect.
Then it's get the legs covered time.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Oct 2013)

9.7 degC here with a 32mph headwind - Knee warmers would have been nice just now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2013)

My legging up starts around 18 degrees. But I'm a self-declared softy.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2013)

Leggings, tights or knee warmers when the temp dips below 10degs.


----------



## Kies (9 Oct 2013)

I was out yesterday in leggings. 15c is cold for me


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2013)

I wish I had leg warmers today, 12 degrees but the wind and the rain chilled me down a lot lower and I got caught out. Could hardly think when I got in, will definetly be adding a layer or two if it stays like this.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

Protect muscles


----------



## Globalti (9 Oct 2013)

Just my lovely warm dhb 3/4 Roubaix bibs for this weather. Best cycling garment I own.


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2013)

It would have to be 5 deg or less before I would even consider leg warmers. FFS 15 is a hot summers day


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2013)

So, a load of cobblers then? CA is beginning to jazz me off, it's supposed to be neutral regarding helmet use but last month said using one was a "no brainer" as it "sold" a range of helmets on test. You can't go to the shops without an isontonic (or summat) drink, you might die otherwise, especially if you don't drink 1L per 50 yards. Similarly a range of "special" food needs to be consumed before you can take the bike out of your shed. Now bloody leg warmers at 15c!


----------



## Born2die (9 Oct 2013)

No choice I only have bib longs can't afford shorts at the moment


----------



## mattobrien (9 Oct 2013)

4F said:


> It would have to be 5 deg or less before I would even consider leg warmers. FFS 15 is a hot summers day


might quote you on that at some point in the future. Now moves away to find opportune moment...


----------



## DooDah (9 Oct 2013)

I think it depends on the kind of temperatures you are acclimatised to. I would wear arm warmers (probably when starting off) at 15 degrees, but leg warmers or bib tights would be below 10 for me. I am used to the milder climate of Southern France though.


----------



## uclown2002 (9 Oct 2013)

15F then I'll consider it.


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2013)

DooDah said:


> I think it depends on the kind of temperatures you are acclimatised to. I would wear arm warmers (probably when starting off) at 15 degrees, but leg warmers or bib tights would be below 10 for me. I am used to the milder climate of Southern France though.



I understand, but it is a magazine for the UK. 15c is warm and I would think riders in Inverness would consider 15c, bare chest and speedo's weather.


----------



## DooDah (9 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> I understand, but it is a magazine for the UK. 15c is warm and I would think riders in Inverness would consider 15c, bare chest and speedo's weather.


Is any weather "speedos weather"


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2013)

DooDah said:


> Is any weather "speedos weather"



Quite a few middle aged (& older) guys ride up and down Barcelona promenade in speedos. I think the beaches to the east are pick up joints, I am not sure, but riding along to the old olympic sites was a real eye opener. I am not sure if showing your crack is some sort of "signal"?


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Oct 2013)

Below 10 degrees and I will put my knee warmers on for the commute.
I don't own arm warmers yet.... But at my time of life it won't be long!


----------



## DooDah (9 Oct 2013)

Unfortunately speedos are compulsory in most of France's public swimming pools, which is why I try to avoid them. Older French men seem happy to wander around in them, even whilst playing Boules in public


----------



## Glow worm (9 Oct 2013)

Up until a couple of years back, I was a shorts and T shirt cyclist for the commute- year round. My only concession to the cold would be gloves. My argument was that my legs never get cold (which to be fair, is true) though if I'm brutally honest, I reckoned I was a bit hard. Pretty dumb really as I then read about how much I could be knackering my knees by exposing them to cold and am a lot more sensible nowadays in anything below 7-10 degrees c. I jusy hope I haven't stored up too many problems for later life by being a bit of an ar$e!


----------



## downfader (9 Oct 2013)

Muscle use generates heat. 

For me I still wear shorts until about 8 degrees C, or if the wind chill brings it down... I tend to get too hot otherwise. I wear a short sleeved top when its 15 sometimes too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Oct 2013)

15°C? I don't even use leg warmers when it's 0°C, instead I just start pedaling harder to warm up the legs . I generally wear short knicks in all temperatures, although I guess the UK winters would probably change that, if I ever experienced one.


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2013)

Globalti said:


> Just my lovely warm dhb 3/4 Roubaix bibs for this weather. Best cycling garment I own.



So knee warmers then  I am in 3/4 lengths now, but with a dodgy knee, I like to keep it warm


----------



## Skipper (10 Oct 2013)

DooDah said:


> Is any weather "speedos weather"


RAIN!


----------



## Skipper (10 Oct 2013)

Knee warmers? Never wear the things whatever the weather. Shorts all year round .......


----------



## jowwy (10 Oct 2013)

i wear windstopper leg warmers on the morning leg of the commute and then its easy to slip them into my pocket for the evening/afternoon commute if not needed

this morning it was 4 degrees with a windchill factor of zero degrees - more than just leg warmers needed


----------



## snorri (10 Oct 2013)

Oh dear, the clouds have cleared to reveal a fall of fresh snow on the hills last night.
My thermo reads 10C just now, which would be OK but with the wind chill, it's time to look out the waterproof longs to wear over the longs I've been wearing all summer..


----------



## Beebo (10 Oct 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> 15 degs is fine for me unless the wind starts blowing then the wind chill factor takes effect.
> Then it's get the legs covered time.


But the wind chill does take effect on a bike even without any wind, because just the simple act of riding creates wind chill.
Below 10 degrees and I wear 3/4ers to protect the knees.


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

For me when its borderline temperature, it also depends on what I'm doing if its something I'll be hanging around for a while I'll wear longs etc, but more rigorous sessions I might wear shorts :-/


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2013)

jowwy said:


> i wear windstopper leg warmers on the morning leg of the commute and then its easy to slip them into my pocket for the evening/afternoon commute if not needed
> 
> this morning it was 4 degrees with a windchill factor of zero degrees - more than just leg warmers needed


Indeed, that wind chill for almost full on winter temperatures at 6am on my commute home , i had ..
ss jersey ( as a base layer )
long sleeve jersey
gilet 
shorts
tights
full finger gloves
buff
Wish i had put my overshoes on as well as my toes were cold and my fingers did not warm up till about 7 miles.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

I will cover my arms, knees and/or legs at temps of around 15c or less. The lower the temp from that point, the more I put on. The advice in that article is perfectly sensible and well worth following, but you still see chumps out on the road in 5c wearing shorts...


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I will cover my arms, knees and/or legs at temps of around 15c or less. The lower the temp from that point, the more I put on. The advice in that article is perfectly sensible and well worth following, but you still see chumps out on the road in 5c wearing shorts...



You also see chumps wearing longs in +15 deg c, as you were


----------



## MarkF (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I will cover my arms, knees and/or legs at temps of around 15c or less. The lower the temp from that point, the more I put on. The advice in that article is perfectly sensible and well worth following, but you still see chumps out on the road in 5c wearing shorts...



Wow! I expect to still have chance of topping up my tan at 15c. Cold doesn't start for me until quite a way below that.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

4F said:


> You also see chumps wearing longs in +15 deg c, as you were



I think chumps can be defined as anyone who doesn't know how to dress appropriately for the conditions. These are probably the same people who walk around Swansea in vest, shorts and flip-flops because the sun is out, even though the temperature is only 3deg.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Wow! I expect to still have chance of topping up my tan at 15c. Cold doesn't start for me until quite a way below that.



Nobody said 15c was cold. Just that it was not warm enough to ride in shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> This is the temperature at which Cycling Active magazine says that a cyclist should be using leg/knee warmers to protect muscles. This came as a shock because to me, 15c means it's pretty damn warm, I might consider wearing leg warmers (if I had some) if it's heading towards zero. 15c and you need protection? It can't be right...........can it?


 
Only for southern softies maybe. 
15C? That's a flippin' heatwave for me.

GC


----------



## MarkF (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Nobody said 15c was cold. Just that it was not warm enough to ride in shorts and short sleeves.



I think that is nonsense, to me, 15c is warm, it's 60f, definitely short sleeves and shorts weather.

I am very aware of outside temperatures because of the adhesives I use with my work, it needs to be 12c for them to cure off properly, for me I reckon 7-5c (45f) is getting chilly. Of course people will feel chilly at different temps, but not 15c/60f.


----------



## DooDah (10 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> I think that is nonsense, to me, 15c is warm, it's 60f, definitely short sleeves and shorts weather.
> 
> I am very aware of outside temperatures because of the adhesives I use with my work, it needs to be 12c for them to cure off properly, for me I reckon 7-5c (45f) is getting chilly. Of course people will feel chilly at different temps, but not 15c/60f.


You have not met my mother, she feels chilly below 25 degrees


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> I think that is nonsense, to me, 15c is warm, it's 60f, definitely short sleeves and shorts weather.
> 
> I am very aware of outside temperatures because of the adhesives I use with my work, it needs to be 12c for them to cure off properly, for me I reckon 7-5c (45f) is getting chilly. Of course people will feel chilly at different temps, but not 15c/60f.



So what you are saying is that 'you must be right, because you know a lot about glue'..??


----------



## downfader (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> I think chumps can be defined as anyone who doesn't know how to dress appropriately for the conditions. These are probably the same people who walk around Swansea in vest, shorts and flip-flops because the sun is out, even though the temperature is only 3deg.



You're making a hell of a lot of assumptions about how others feel the cold (or indeed the warm). Using a pejorative for such a thing is pretty low imo.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

downfader said:


> You're making a hell of a lot of assumptions about how others feel the cold (or indeed the warm). Using a pejorative for such a thing is pretty low imo.



So you think wearing shorts, vest and flip flops in 3degC is sensible ?? Or maybe all these people are suffering from congenital analgesia ?


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2013)

This is like the radiator wars which start at this time of year. I assume Dusty Bin must be female


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

4F said:


> This is like the radiator wars which start at this time of year. I assume Dusty Bin must be female



This is priceless. First, my use of an informal general reference makes me pejorative, and now because I wear arm warmers and knee/leg warmers when the temp drops below 15c I must be a girl? jesus...


----------



## downfader (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> So you think wearing shorts, vest and flip flops in 3degC is sensible ?? Or maybe all these people are suffering from congenital analgesia ?


The only sense that comes into it is the heat receptors in the skin. Nothing else. It doesnt make people bad because they chose to wear shorts on a slightly chilly day.


----------



## Dusty Bin (10 Oct 2013)

downfader said:


> The only sense that comes into it is the heat receptors in the skin. Nothing else. It doesnt make people bad because they chose to wear shorts on a slightly chilly day.



Now you're saying that 3-5degC is 'slightly chilly'....? Nobody said anybody was 'bad' by the way. I did say that anyone who goes out on their bike in shorts in 5deg is a chump - and I stand by what I said as it is my opinion. It might upset a few people, but I can cope with that.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Now you're saying that 3-5degC is 'slightly chilly'....? Nobody said anybody was 'bad' by the way. I did say that anyone who goes out on their bike in shorts in 5deg is a chump - and I stand by what I said as it is my opinion. It might upset a few people, but I can cope with that.


 

I'm a chump and you haven't upset me. 5deg is my cut-off though, below that and my Lidl leg warmers go on.
We've all got different tolerances to temperatures...

GC


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Now you're saying that 3-5degC is 'slightly chilly'....? Nobody said it was 'bad' by the way. I did say that anyone who goes out on their bike in shorts in 5deg is a chump - and I stand by what I said as it is my opinion. It might upset a few people, but I can cope with that.



A would say that 3-5 deg rather than being "slightly chilly" is infact actually just "a bit nippy" 

Here's my scale:-

+ 10 deg C Summers day Shorts

5 – 9 deg C Winters coming Shorts

3 – 5 deg C A bit nippy Shorts

2 – 3 deg C Slightly chilly Shorts, may look out my leg warmers for when it gets cold

0 – 2 deg C Winters here Should probably wear longs otherwise I will be called a chump

Zero and below - Feck that’s cold Longs


----------



## djb1971 (10 Oct 2013)

You lot can wear mankinis for all I care. When I go out tonight I'll have roubaix 3/4s or roubaix longs on plus a merino base layer top. 

It's 5* here now and the wind is howling so it's got to be much less than that with wind chill. I will be out midnight(ish) and it'll be freezing!

When you 'ard nuts are 70 and on zimmerframes I'll still have my knees


----------



## snorri (10 Oct 2013)

Blinkin' heck, it looks as if a thermometer is now an essential cycle accessory, what type do you guys recommend? 
Now, let me see, should I fit it on my 'bars between my bell and my computer, or between my gps and my ashtray?

(I thought this thread was getting a little too serious)


----------



## djb1971 (10 Oct 2013)

snorri said:


> Blinkin' heck, it looks as if a thermometer is now an essential cycle accessory, what type do you guys recommend?
> Now, let me see, should I fit it on my 'bars between my bell and my computer, or between my gps and my ashtray?
> 
> (I thought this thread was getting a little too serious)




Where did you get the ashtray from?

Don't smoke but I can keep things like bolts and chain connectors in it


----------



## mcshroom (10 Oct 2013)

Snorri, where you are, just go with the knee warmers year round


----------



## snorri (10 Oct 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Snorri, where you are, just go with the knee warmers year round


 Nah, I don't need them, my cycle clips stop the cold draughts going up my trouser legs




djb1971 said:


> Where did you get the ashtray from?


Thrown from a Ford Cortina,.......road rage incident back in 1972


----------



## MarkF (10 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> So what you are saying is that 'you must be right, because you know a lot about glue'..??



No, I did not say that, I said the opposite, I said people will feel "cold" at different temperatures........but not at 15c/60f. However, I do spend a lot of time outside in the 8-12c range, awaiting appropriate conditions, 15c would see me working in a vest and flip flops.



Dusty Bin said:


> Now you're saying that 3-5degC is 'slightly chilly'....? Nobody said anybody was 'bad' by the way. I did say that anyone who goes out on their bike in shorts in 5deg is a chump - and I stand by what I said as it is my opinion. It might upset a few people, but I can cope with that.



No, you said 15c, not 5c, are you sure you are not getting the temps muddled up? 5c would generally be accepted as cold, 15c warm.



Dusty Bin said:


> Nobody said 15c was cold. Just that it was not warm enough to ride in shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2013)

Depends on the ride. If I'm riding continuously and so there's a load of waste heat from leg muscles then I put on trousers below about 10 deg, shorts above. If I'm using the bike for short transport trips then trousers from about 15deg down. If I'm going somewhere local where I need to be dressed properly then of course it's trousers, but if the temperature's above about 15 I have to slow down, otherwise they're stuck to my legs with sweat.

Never use knee warmers though.


----------



## Brandane (10 Oct 2013)

Am I the only person who won't wear shorts below about 20C then? 

Never did like shorts, even when young and living in Jamaica!! Being gifted with skinny legs and knobbly knees might have had some influence on my dislike of shorts.


----------



## HLaB (10 Oct 2013)

DoDah said:


> You have not met my mother, she feels chilly below 25 degrees


My mother is the same but she lives in Scotland! :-/


----------



## the_mikey (10 Oct 2013)

Depends on weather/speed/time I'm likely to spend at a cafe stop, but generally 14 degrees is my dividing line between comfortable and cold, 14-5 degrees I wear 3/4 length bibs and long sleeved jerseys, Less than 5 degrees and then I need a jacket and full length bibs.


----------



## User6179 (10 Oct 2013)

Depends on the wind chill, can be 15c outside and feel hot but sometimes especially if the winds from the north in the UK 15c can feel cold .
Once had a reading at work of 4c but the wind chill was showing minus 10 so temperature is not really a good example of how hot or cold it is going to feel in the colder months.


----------



## MarkF (11 Oct 2013)

Yes Eddy windchill certainly makes a difference, but I am talking about 15c, an ambient temperature, without variables, of which the article in CA made no mention.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Oct 2013)

So what we have all learned here, is that people have different ideas of what is 'cold' and different needs when it comes to clothing for different conditions. 
Someone should write a paper on this.


----------



## Brandane (11 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> So what we have all learned here, is that people have different ideas of what is 'cold' and different needs when it comes to clothing for different conditions.
> Someone should write a paper on this.



True, but I do think there is an element of bravado and "look at me" when it comes to lack of clothing in cold weather. Not cycling related, but what is it with school kids around here (mostly male) who insist on walking to and from school in pouring rain and freezing temperatures - with only a white shirt on the top half?  Schools must be an awful lot warmer than when I went in the 70's.

Then there are the nobbers who go to the local supermarket in the depths of winter, and get out of their warm car to go into the shop - dressed in T shirt, shorts and flip flops! Judging by the shape of them, there is no way they have just left the gym. More like they are making a statement about their wealth and ability to keep their house tropically heated despite the cost (and waste) of doing so. It reminds me of the scum houses I used to have to visit professionally, where they would have the house like a greenhouse but have the windows OPEN, while the occupants wandered around bare chested and in shorts, in December.


----------



## MisterStan (11 Oct 2013)

Brandane said:


> True, but I do think there is an element of bravado and "look at me" when it comes to lack of clothing in cold weather. Not cycling related, but what is it with school kids around here (mostly male) who insist on walking to and from school in pouring rain and freezing temperatures - with only a white shirt on the top half?  Schools must be an awful lot warmer than when I went in the 70's.
> 
> Then there are the *nobbers who go to the local supermarket in the depths of winter, and get out of their warm car to go into the shop - dressed in T shirt, shorts and flip flops!* Judging by the shape of them, there is no way they have just left the gym. More like they are making a statement about their wealth and ability to keep their house tropically heated despite the cost (and waste) of doing so. It reminds me of the scum houses I used to have to visit professionally, where they would have the house like a greenhouse but have the windows OPEN, while the occupants wandered around bare chested and in shorts, in December.


I often do this, don't class myself as a nobber. I'm very warm blooded! I also don't have the heating set high, much to the Wife's chagrin.


----------



## Brandane (11 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I often do this, don't class myself as a nobber. I'm very warm blooded! I also don't have the heating set high, much to the Wife's chagrin.



OK, there might be the odd exception or two to my theory , but I still think the vast majority are making a statement.


----------



## DooDah (11 Oct 2013)

OK, just to change tack a little. I am going out with a new group of riders early tomorrow morning. It is due to be 5 degrees but will then soon warm up to about 15/16. I am unsure what to wear. I was thinking shorts, base layer, ss jersey and arm warmers.


----------



## DooDah (11 Oct 2013)

Just checked the forecast again, and it is now going to range from 5 degrees to 11 degrees with a chance of rain


----------



## 4F (11 Oct 2013)

Shorts


----------



## Brandane (11 Oct 2013)

DooDah said:


> OK, just to change tack a little. I am going out with a new group of riders early tomorrow morning. It is due to be 5 degrees but will then soon warm up to about 15/16. I am unsure what to wear. I was thinking shorts, base layer, ss jersey and arm warmers.



Bearing in mind votre _location_, this might be appropriate:


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2013)

I've read before that anything under 15c and you should cover the knees, not for muscles but for saving your knees, the fluid in the knees is key for movement and the cold changes how effective it is.
Not sure how much of a problem it is for cyclists, but for rugby players it's a common told fact by the trainers.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I often do this, don't class myself as a nobber. I'm very warm blooded! I also don't have the heating set high, much to the Wife's chagrin.



same, I just think of such as outings as entering an walk in fridge for half an hour.


----------



## MarkF (11 Oct 2013)

gaz said:


> I've read before that anything under 15c and you should cover the knees, not for muscles but for saving your knees, the fluid in the knees is key for movement and the cold changes how effective it is.
> Not sure how much of a problem it is for cyclists, but for rugby players it's a common told fact by the trainers.



Ok, but why don't they (or footballers) use them when physical activity is at it's most intense, in the actual match?


----------



## 400bhp (11 Oct 2013)

cos it bollox that's why.


----------



## User6179 (11 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Yes Eddy windchill certainly makes a difference, but I am talking about 15c, an ambient temperature, without variables, of which the article in CA made no mention.



I run hot so 15c with no windchill would be no knee warmers for me , I wear shorts till it is under 10c .


----------



## beastie (11 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> This is priceless. First, my use of an informal general reference makes me pejorative, and now because I wear arm warmers and knee/leg warmers when the temp drops below 15c I must be a girl? jesus...


Not necessarily a girl. But a big girls blouse..............


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Ok, but why don't they (or footballers) use them when physical activity is at it's most intense, in the actual match?



A lot of them do these days. Most will wear a base layer under their shirt in cold conditions, and an increasing number are now wearing full leggings under their shorts/socks when it gets properly cold.

Google 'sinovial fluid' and you will never go out in the cold with bare legs again.


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Oct 2013)

beastie said:


> Not necessarily a girl. But a big girls blouse..............



yeah, that'll be it.


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Ok, but why don't they (or footballers) use them when physical activity is at it's most intense, in the actual match?


No idea, i'm only repeating what I've heard.


----------



## MarkF (11 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> A lot of them do these days. Most will wear a base layer under their shirt in cold conditions, and an increasing number are now wearing full leggings under their shorts/socks when it gets properly cold.



Are we talking about footie players? A lot? I honestly can't recall seeing a PL player in leggings, gloves yes, leggings, no. If there was the slightest a chance of injury through the non-wearing of leggings, then surely the financial implications for clubs would ensure their investments wore them? But they don't. I watched Bradford v Arsenal in -2/-4 last year and even the foreign team didn't wear them.

Oh, I have noticed Brazilian players in the Russian leagues wearing them.



Dusty Bin said:


> Rugger players don't do any of that, obviously - coz dey iz well 'ard.



Never seen a RL player wearing leggings, it just wouldn't be possible.

My niece is a physio, I will ask what her thoughts are.


----------



## beastie (11 Oct 2013)

Generally I wear shorts and a ss top with thin socks and vented shoes if it is hot. As the temp drops or wind chill takes effect I will 
1 wear a gilet 
2 add sleeves to said gilet
3 change mitts to full finger gloves 
4 add over shoes or change to winter boots
5 change shorts for longs(roubaix) 
6 add baselayer
7 add winter jacket, winter full finger gloves, buff, 
8 winter boots with over shoes
9 buff for scarf, winter skull cap under helmet. 
10 chemical toe warmers if doing long rides in sub zero temps. 

I think time of exposure at low temperature makes a big difference. 1 hour at 5c need little to keep core temp up, but 5 hours at that temp is a world of pain if your toes are cold


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Are we talking about footie players? A lot? I honestly can't recall seeing a PL player in leggings, gloves yes, leggings, no.



It's not uncommon - and there are a few pics around - I just found a few on google. Injury might be an issue, but I suspect it's more about maintaining body temp. On cold days, you will lose heat through any exposed skin, regardless of how 'warm' you feel. And on a bike, the windchill just magnifies that temperature loss.


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Oct 2013)

Should be in bed getting some zeds in before riding up and down Mow Cop tomorrow, but, from a cyclist GP friend who confirmed what I have always done.
The knee joint is relatively poor in blood vessels, therefore supply at lower temperatures. At around 15C vasoconstriction begins which can cause damage to the joint. I can cycle in shorts quite happily and not really feel the cold in very low temperatures, but just because I don't feel the cold doesn't mean my knees are not suffering. I think we have this thread every year and I always say, look at the pros, their longs don't come off until around 17C, you get exceptions but this is usually because a race started when it was warmer and then turned cold.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Oct 2013)

ffs my central heating isn't even on yet and when it does it will be under 15C.

And there's me sitting here with shorts and tshirt on, causing untold damage to my knees.

Better go put on a few base layers, and long trousers, not forgetting the mandatory arm and knee warmers.


----------



## Foghat (12 Oct 2013)

Always fun to hear "shorts at minus 10" from the well-blubbered.

My regime:

*>18 C* - shorts, short sleeve jersey, fingerless gloves, cotton cap, thin socks (above 24 C replace cotton cap with narrow/thin bandana as sweat absorber to prevent it running down glasses)

*14-18 C* - knee-warmers, arm-warmers or long-sleeve jersey, thin full-finger gloves, cotton cap, thicker socks

*10-14 C* - roubaix tights and jacket, long-sleeve base layer, thicker gloves, thin fleece hat, even thicker socks

*3-10 C* - winter (AirBlock) tights and jacket, thick long-sleeve base layer, even thicker gloves, thick fleece hat, thick socks and winter shoes

*<3 C* - thicker winter (AirPlus) tights and jacket, thick long-sleeve base layer, extremely thick gloves, thick fleece hat, neck-warmer, two pairs of socks and winter shoes (extra base layer and overshoes below 0 C; extra lower layer, waterproof rain jacket and helmet cover below -5 C)

The above is based on riding fairly hard to hard - if riding with someone significantly slower, I often default to the regime below the actual temperature as the muscles won't be generating sufficient heat to stay warm enough.


----------



## Sara_H (12 Oct 2013)

My mum used to knit me leg warmers in the 80's. I might ask her to get back on the job.


----------



## MarkF (12 Oct 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> *14-18 C* - knee-warmers, arm-warmers or long-sleeve jersey, thin full-finger gloves, cotton cap, thicker socks



Wow! For me that would be impossible, I'd be incredibly uncomfortable.............before I'd reached my garage. That is 58-64F, warm to very warm for me.


----------



## DooDah (12 Oct 2013)

4F said:


> This is like the radiator wars which start at this time of year. I assume Dusty Bin must be female


I could not tell the sex of the dusty bin i had as a kid, but it did contain a load of rubbish


----------



## User6179 (12 Oct 2013)

Foghat said:


> Always fun to hear "shorts at minus 10" from the well-blubbered.
> 
> My regime:
> 
> ...


 

How many pairs of gloves do you own?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Oct 2013)

I'm showing how hard i am buy still wearing shorts(!),but i'm now up to 3 layers on top.


----------



## DRHysted (13 Oct 2013)

I read that leaving the knees uncovered whilst cycling below 13c risked damage to the knees. As I returned to cycling to re-gain better use from my knees, I don't take the chance and move to 3/4 tights from 13 or below. The damage I did to my hands at 18 is also showing up more this year and I find them painfully in fingerless below 10c, so I've started with my sealskinz a bit early this year.

The question is am I a wimp, or being sensible?


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Oct 2013)

wimp since you asked


----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2013)

DRHysted said:


> I read that leaving the knees uncovered whilst cycling below 13c risked damage to the knees. As I returned to cycling to re-gain better use from my knees, I don't take the chance and move to 3/4 tights from 13 or below. The damage I did to my hands at 18 is also showing up more this year and I find them painfully in fingerless below 10c, so I've started with my sealskinz a bit early this year.
> 
> The question is am I a wimp, or being sensible?


sensible, who cares what everyones thinks or wears at whatever temperatures. just enjoy riding your bike


----------



## cyberknight (13 Oct 2013)

Today this might have worked ....


----------



## DooDah (13 Oct 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Today this might have worked ....


Sea floor cycling??? Or just a bit wet out there


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Oct 2013)

13-14C today with a light breeze.

SS Jersey, Bib shorts and summer mitts; a perfect combo. 

Seen at least half a dozen cyclists and were all wearing shorts.

Enough said.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Oct 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> 13-14C today with a light breeze.
> 
> SS Jersey, Bib shorts and summer mitts; a perfect combo.
> 
> ...


All it says is some cyclists were wearing shorts.


----------



## DooDah (19 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> All it says is some cyclists were wearing shorts.


Actually, what it says is that all the cyclists he saw were wearing shorts. I am there must be a cyclist somewhere who wasn't


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> All it says is some cyclists were wearing shorts.



Run along and prod someone else. You seem good at that.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Oct 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Run along and prod someone else. You seem good at that.


No I like this thread.


----------

